# Favourite MMA Brands



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

Doing a little bit of market research and thought that I would ask you guys for some help. I know it sounds lazy but stick with me. Basically I am trying to get an idea of which brands for which products are the most popular with the guys that are actually training / competing in MMA.

So for example my answers were:

MMA Shorts: Clinch Gear

MMA T-Shirts: Venum

MMA Gloves: Fairtex

MMA Sparring Gloves: Fairtex

Boxing Gloves: Fairtex

MMA Hoodies: Venum

MMA Rashguards: Clinch Gear

Favourite Brand Overall: Clinch Gear

Any feedback with your own answers would be great. In the long run the company I am doing this for will be offering discount codes to forum members so if we get a good response it will benefit you.

Cheers


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

MMA Shorts: Sprawl

MMA T-Shirts: One more round

MMA Gloves: Hayabusa

MMA Sparring Gloves: -

Boxing Gloves: Sandee

MMA Hoodies: -

MMA Rashguards: vitamins & minerals/hayabusa


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

MMA Shorts: Sprawl

MMA T-Shirts: Manto

MMA Gloves: Hayabusa

MMA Sparring Gloves: None

Boxing Gloves: Hayabusa

MMA Hoodies: Manto

MMA Rashguards: Sprawl

Favourite Brand Overall: Sprawl/Hayabusa


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

MMA Shorts: Sprawl

MMA T-Shirts: Ecko

MMA Gloves: Sandee

MMA Sparring Gloves: Sandee

Boxing Gloves: Twins

MMA Hoodies: Sinister

MMA Rashguards: Koral

Favourite Brand Overall: Sprawl


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for the response's so far guys, keep them coming please.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

MMA Shorts: Tapout

MMA T-Shirts: Silver Star

MMA Gloves: Hayabusa

MMA Sparring Gloves: Fairtex

Boxing Gloves: Fairtex

MMA Hoodies: SiSilver Star

MMA Rashguards: Hayabusa

I love HAYABUSA & SILVER STAR


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Gotta say i think Tapout shorts are rank.

Venom, Sprawl, Sinister, Hitman. All good.


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

Best brand domestically is Caged Steel - by quite a margin.

You can always count on the thai brands to make decent gloves, Sandee, Twins, Fairtex etc and I do like the Clinch Gear range for MMA apparel and training gear. Good, understated and great quality.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

MMA Shorts: Sprawl

MMA T-Shirts: Affliction

MMA Gloves: Hayabusa

MMA Sparring Gloves: Hayabusa

Boxing Gloves: Sandee

MMA Hoodies: Tapout

MMA Rashguards: Hayabusa


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

MMA Shorts: Warrior

MMA T-Shirts: One More Round

MMA Gloves: Hayabusa (4 open palm) / Harbinger (4 closed palm)

MMA Sparring Gloves: Hayabusa

Boxing Gloves: Twins

MMA Hoodies: Dethrone

MMA Rashguards: Evolution/Hayabusa

Clear as mud???????.


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

MMA Shorts: Sinister

MMA T-Shirts: Tapout and SilverStar

MMA Gloves: Bad Breed

MMA Sparring Gloves: Bad Breed

Boxing Gloves: Everlast

MMA Hoodies: Silver Star

MMA Rashguards: Bad Breed and Manto

Favourite Brand Overall: Bad Breed


----------



## MMA Frontline (Aug 6, 2009)

anything by Razorstorm - anything!


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

MMA Shorts: Sprawl/ jaco

MMA T-Shirts: Tapout

MMA Gloves: Hayabusa

MMA Sparring Gloves: Hayabusa

Boxing Gloves: Hayabusa

MMA Hoodies: tapout

MMA Rashguards. Hayabusa

Favourite Brand Overall: Hayabusa


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

MMA Shorts: Sprawl

MMA T-Shirts: Triumph United

MMA Gloves: Hayabusa

MMA Sparring Gloves: Hayabusa

Boxing Gloves: Everlast

MMA Hoodies: Affliction

MMA Rashguards. Whatever the cheapass one I bought off ebay is....


----------



## adas100 (Oct 15, 2009)

MMA Shorts: Venum

MMA T-Shirts: Silver Star

MMA Gloves: Twins

MMA Sparring Gloves: Fairtex

Boxing Gloves: Sandee

MMA Hoodies: Venum

MMA Rashguards: Hayabusa

Favourite Brand Overall: Venum


----------

